# N.C. fluffs need help now!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

UPDATE ALL ARE SAFE WITH RESCUE GROUPS MALTESE, SHIH TZUS, YORKIE X

I received an email about this a couple of days ago and have been cross posting etc on FB. PLEASE KEEP SHARING! To my knowledge this IS A KILL SHELTER. If you can help foster (even short term) or adopt, please contact them asap! Time is not on their side and they have likely never even been given the chance to know love. BTW, these fluffs were dumped! I hate BYB's and puppy mills!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

**Just updated*** ALL ARE SAFE


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wonderful. I'm glad they're safe.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

OMD-what great news Bridget, they are safe. :chili:


I hate Puppy Mills.:exploding:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank God. Happy thanksgiving to them to.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm glad they are all safe! I was about ready to drive to NC and get Leila a new brother or sister if it wasn't too far north in NC. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

